
Zurb Foundation 6 Released - uptown
http://foundation.zurb.com/sites.html
======
fallat
I personally love Zurb. The biggest reason being better names for things such
as classes and less influence on the overall design.

Unfortunately I still stick to Bootstrap because the entire industry uses it,
thus having more support.

------
mos2
Awesome job on the ZURB Foundation 6 launch. Great graphics, sci-fi theme,
some awesome new features for the framework. The flexbox grid, yeti launch and
the new menu component are worth looking at.

------
2citizen
Can someone compare Twitter Bootstrap and Zurb Foundation in simple form (main
advantages or hurt)?

Thanks.

